# [SOLVED] Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode



## Aandyaoe

So I recently built my own computer. Everything was working fine, I was able to make everything work fine. Then yesterday morning I started up my computer and it was not connected to the internet. My ethernet was plugged in and everything was as it should be. I went in to device manager and noticed that my realtek network controller was not in the device list under network adapters. I then tried to reinstall my LAN drivers from ASUS (my motherboard) which is how I got it to work in the first place. However, this time when it "finishes" installing an error pops up and says "The realtek Network Controller was not found. If deep sleep mode is enabled Please plug the cable."

I went on to many forums and here is what I've tried so far...

Unplugged Power supply and flipped the power supply switch to off and let it sit for 10 mins (also I let it sit for a few hours and same result)

Took out the RAM and did the above step again

Went into Bios and made sure that my LAN settings were all enabled (also tried resetting all my settings to the default)

Also flashing the bios (I'm not sure if I did this correctly, let me know what I should do, or how I can tell if I did this correctly)

I'm at a loss..... I have been working on this now for several hours and still have not come up with a solution. If anyone can help me with this, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

Welcome to TSF!

All the signs the nic died. Since its a new board you should contact who you purchased it from and RMA it so you can get a replacement.


----------



## Aandyaoe

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

Hi, thanks for your reply

I don't think this is the case. I actually RMA'd my motherboard once already for a separate issue. Also, I had it working once already with internet working just fine. It just happened recently and it has something to do with this "Deep Sleep Mode" From what I've read, Deep Sleep Mode causes the computer to disable certain parts on the motherboard to save power and energy. I'm not sure what caused this deep sleep mode to affect my network controller, but I am very certain that its not my motherboard's network controller being completely dead as it was working earlier.

Thanks again!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

Hi is this what you think is happening Power Management for Network Devices in Windows 7


----------



## Aandyaoe

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

I don't think so. I might be wrong though. What is happening, is that when I try to re install the network controller drivers, windows tells me that the network controller is in "deep sleep mode" which is what is causing it to not install the drivers. Unless it talked about that in that article, I think this is a different issue.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

Then you would need to disable the sleep mode How to Disable Sleep Mode on a Network Card | eHow.com


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- Lan deep mode sleep

Pretty much the same conclusion I came to. You need to RMA the board. Or put in a nic card but if the onboard has already failed and you had a previous board fail I would dump that series of board and get something different.


----------



## Aandyaoe

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

I have tried this, but when I go into device manager, the realtek network adapter is not listed under network adapter. This is what prompted me to try and re install the LAN drivers in the the first place.

Thanks.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

Sounds like a similar problem to me


----------



## Aandyaoe

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

Hi all, 

I have already RMA'd this motherboard for a SEPARATE issue so I cant see them being related at all. Also, I don't think its just busted on my motherboard because it was working just fine until I restarted my computer once and then this deep sleep mode became a problem. If anyone else has any ideas other than being a defective motherboard please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

Your not getting it the last issue was on another board it was replaced by this one this one has another issue choose a different board and rma this one


----------



## Aandyaoe

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

I really want that to be the absolute final issue, i dont want to send it back and wait several days if I don;t have to. Also I dont even know if they will accept it back again because I've sent it back my old one once already and it has been a while.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

Check the warranty as long as you have not passed it you should be good,but please replace it with something else altogether,I can't tell you your problems will be over but chances are the board you chose has a bad batch so a completely different model should avoid that.


----------



## Aandyaoe

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

I think I am going to end up buying a new Ethernet adapter to put on my motherboard and try it that way. If that doesn't work i will probably have to send it back in. Thanks for your help.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Realtek Network Controller was not found -- Deep Sleep Mode*

Your money my friend and your choice,good luck


----------

